# 36 Gallon Planted Tank



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=12053&title=new36tankjc.jpg
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=12054&title=bamboojc.jpg
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=12055&title=bubblesjc.jpg


----------

